# George at Leicester MA - anyone going?



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jun 2015)

Anyone going to this?

If i can get the day off i plan to go along...

https://fishkeeper.co.uk/news/dont-miss-leicesters-amazing-aquascaping-open-day-with-george-farmer


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jun 2015)

I am.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jun 2015)

Too far


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Jun 2015)

George Farmer said:


> I am.



Hi George, Will you be doing one in London  ??


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Jun 2015)

Keep out of shot Ian if you cannot get the day off


----------



## Andy D (4 Jun 2015)

Or the south coast?


----------



## scootamum (4 Jun 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> Too far


 
Too far for me as well.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jun 2015)

Hi all. If you're interested in me doing a demo in your local MA then please speak to the managers. If there's enough interest generated, hopefully it will happen...


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Jun 2015)

shame its not saturday. I'm down that way wednesday till friday but am quite busy


----------



## Maurits (4 Jun 2015)

George Farmer said:


> I am.



me too


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jun 2015)

When I eventually get around to purchasing a new tank we can do a meet and George can come over and scape it! lol


----------



## JohnC (4 Jun 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> When I eventually get around to purchasing a new tank we can do a meet and George can come over and scape it! lol


----------



## Andy D (4 Jun 2015)

George Farmer said:


> Hi all. If you're interested in me doing a demo in your local MA then please speak to the managers. If there's enough interest generated, hopefully it will happen...



Sounds good!

I would hope one of the local stores would be up for that!

Does it have to be a MA?


----------



## Andy D (4 Jun 2015)

Andy D said:


> Does it have to be a MA?



Judging by the recent vids there is no need to answer that.


----------



## scootamum (4 Jun 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> When I eventually get around to purchasing a new tank we can do a meet and George can come over and scape it! lol


Get in line LondonDragon - George is coming to scape mine first!


----------

